# Hoyt CRX 32 tuning : HELP !!!



## Chamois (Jun 12, 2010)

I purchase the bow, new, couple of weeks ago.
My DL 29 - DW 70*
I shoot Easton FMJ 340 cut at 29' with 100gr point.
I use a ripcord Code Red and Scott release.
On the paper tuning the tears was up right (point 2 o'clock from the fletching)...
Then :
1st, I moved my rest to the right.
2nd, I moved up my D loop.
Until I get a perfect 'bullet hole' !
Perfect !!!
BUT ! Now, my arrow (on a cocked rest) doesn't make a 90 degree angle with my string !!! WHY ?????
AND ! My rest look completely to the right (not centered) on my riser bed !!! WHY ?????
In some other words :
My paper tune is perfect !
But my 'setting' looks BAD.....

HEEEEELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks in advance guys ;-)


----------



## MT100gr. (Feb 20, 2012)

I would venture to say your cams are out of time. if you can (with an arrow nocked) draw your bow slowly and try to watch the draw stops where they contact the cables. sometimes you can watch it in a mirror....i bet one is stopping well ahead of the the other. if your bow paper tuned, but you rest appears to far "inboard" or close to the riser, you can adjust the top cam lean with the split yoke of the buss cable. check this (again, with an arrow nocked) by drawing the bow and looking up the string. at full draw the string should continue up and around the cam in a straight line. any deviation from a perfectly straight interface between the string and the string track on the cam will affect where your bow wants the centershot to be set. (these checks are simple references, not a perfect picture of whats going on but should give you some idea. your hoyt is a very tunable bow....just needs some special attention in the timing and yoke tuning.)


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think MT100 is right. Try taking one twist out of the cable that controls the top wheel, see what happens. Repeat until it paper tunes right and looks right.


----------



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

This is a link to Javi's Hybrid Cam Timing post. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391 Read this and adjust your cams as he recommends. This is a great post and the best info for adjusting the cam 1/2 system. Second make sure that your rip cord is pulled up right at the end of the draw cycle. Should be up all the way only the last 1-3 inches of the draw cycle. Your rest cord can pull the cams out of time if you have it set up wrong. Third I have never set up a CRX but I set the yoke on most of my bow so the top cam is paralell to the string at rest, I use an arrow on the side of the cam as a reference for this. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

cams not synched or tiller id off. and the centershot requires yoke tuning to offset the lean caused by rollerguards.


----------



## Chamois (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, for the help.
I wont be able to do that soon... As I don't have any press or archery shop near...
But I get the point.
In any case, visually the alignment must look how ?
(between string to arrow to rest to riser to...) ???


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

can you post some pics?



Chamois said:


> Thanks guys, for the help.
> I wont be able to do that soon... As I don't have any press or archery shop near...
> But I get the point.
> In any case, visually the alignment must look how ?
> (between string to arrow to rest to riser to...) ???


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

it seems to depend on how much lean you have in the bottom cam. if the bottom is pretty straight then it will tune down the center with yokes. if the bottom has some lean, you may need to cheat it in a little to get it. but the yokes will correct tge centershot issue you described.


----------



## Chamois (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, for your help !
I'm going to check that seriously on relax time this week-end.
Just one think that I forgot to precise...
I did the 'tuning' shot with the fletched and non fletched arrows... *Results : the non fletched shoot 2" up and right from the fletched one... But the worry is : the non fletched arrows penetrate the target with a huge angle (+/-45 degree)! Like if they have been shot from 10m on my left hand side !!!
I never did this type of tuning before... Is that normal ?


----------

